# Buckwheat



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

My dad wants to plan some buckwheat for his bees. It would be right by one of my goat pens. Can goats eat it safely or is it poisonous to them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/buckwheat-for-hay.188368/


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

So does this mean that they get sunburned easily?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Photosensitive means an extreme sensitivity to UV (sunlight) rays. This sensitivity could cause rashes and burns to occur on the skin in relatively shorter amounts of time than usual. This information pertains to human skin. A goat having the skin covered in fur would be more difficult to visually see rashes and/or burns without parting the fur. It could be possible the fur would protect the skin a little more than human skin, but not make it a total defense against UV rays.


----------

